# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailands Nachbarländer > Malaysia >  Malaysia-Links

## schiene

Wer gute informative Seiten über Malaysia findet hier rein!!
Diese von einem Holländer gemachte Seite ist sehr umfangreich und sehenswert.

http://www.malaysiasite.nl

----------

